# Motivation



## Truckster (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi Guy's where do you find the motivation, I've looked everywhere. Lol think I'm a special case (head case) when people look to lose weight. I'm 120kg what should i be ??? I personally feel it's image, health and control. Me l look past that, I look I have to buy new clothes, then I'm thinking I'll need cosmetic surgery to remove the excess skin. So that's £1000s so just stay fat....


----------



## Truckster (Mar 21, 2022)

Martin wouldn't say totally uncontrolled do try (it's been said I'm very trying) just don't go out of my way to control. Being Coeliac I have eenough restrictions on my diet
Phil


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 21, 2022)

Need to have goal to focus on, so weight loss in your case as it were mine back at start of January.

Weight loss can bring other benefits like lower bp & higher self esteem, with going for or it at least giving it go.


----------



## DaPa (Mar 21, 2022)

Martin.A said:


> For me the only motivation I've needed is understanding what could happen otherwise. I don't want to end up as a blind amputee on dialysis and then to die of a heart attack. That may be a brutal way of expressing it but it's unfortunately what uncontrolled diabetes can do.
> 
> I'm 1.8 metres tall and I used to weigh in at 90kg, so my BMI put me into the overweight category. Now 75kg and a BMI in the good range, and that's where I plan to stay. I get what you're saying about clothes - I was XL, now L - but the upside is that I look and feel a lot fitter and healthier than I've done in years.
> 
> ...


100% this


----------



## Vonny (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi @Truckster, for me the motivation was nothing to do with image, because at 62 I really don't care what I look like! It was, as Martin has already stated, reducing the risk of  further disease, and making sure I stayed alive and healthy for my grown-up son, who still lives at home with me.
I've never liked clothes shopping, even age 20 when I weighed 7st 2lb and could still fit into some kiddies clothes. But now there are so many styles I can fit into, I actually enjoy it! And if you lose weight gradually (unlike me) you won't need skin surgery because it should retain its elasticity if you're careful.
I'm sure you have friends and family who don't want to lose you, so consider doing it for them, if not for yourself. Best of luck x


----------



## harbottle (Mar 21, 2022)

My motivation:

Not end up having a stoke at sixty like my Dad (Type 2 who never changed his lifestyle and this probably contributed to his early death)
Wanting to see my kids grow up.
I prefer to keep my eyesight than eat a bacon batch.
I prefer to have my limbs than have a pizza.


----------



## Truckster (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi Vonny just turned 58 I've been a truck driver for 35 years I'm not influenced by image, and I don't care about what people think too. I've been obese since being a child, I did lose 10" from my waist 3-4 year's ago, working nights and eating when I got home and then off to bed. I think the thing is I'm not unhappy about my weight or body image. I could say I am actually happy about it !!!!!


----------



## Truckster (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi Harbottle BUT BACON !!!!!


----------



## Drummer (Mar 21, 2022)

I went low carb from diagnosis, lost at least 50 lb in the first year without even thinking about it, and probably a bit more by now. 
From the start I was concentrating on my blood glucose and I have no loose skin. OK - my skin now is not what it was at half my age, but It is all where it should be not hanging in folds. I suggest forgetting about weight and appearance and getting to work on what is important - normal blood glucose levels.


----------



## Truckster (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi Harbottle BUT BACON !!!!!


----------



## Vonny (Mar 21, 2022)

I can imagine being a truck driver makes it very difficult to eat low carb, or to eat at regular times. Do you stop at those yummy truck stops where they sell all day breakfasts? That's one thing I've found I haven't had to give up...I still have a full english when I get the chance, just miss out the toast. So it is possible to eat low carb and still have great food. But I know what you mean, if you're happy as you are it is difficult to get motivated.


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 21, 2022)

Truckster said:


> Hi Harbottle BUT BACON !!!!!


Bacon is fine, it's the bread you put it between that is the problem.
Many people have found that a dietary regime helps reduce blood glucose also suits coeliac. 
Perhaps you would like to post some typical meals to give us an idea of what foods you currently have.

My motivation is that my daughters and grandchildren have a mother and grandmother which I never had as both my parents passed away when I was a teenager with heart and diabetic effects. And they will not have to be my carer if I have all those horrible diabetic complications.


----------



## Truckster (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi Leadinglighs bread is a big problem being Coeliac all prossed foods are higher in sugar and fats to give them taste and texture, but it's pretty much my staple lunch.





My day generally goes cereal and toast sometimes with bacon. fruit as snack Sandwiche lu nch, fruit snack then if I fevereel hungry what from ers r


----------



## harbottle (Mar 21, 2022)

Truckster said:


> Hi Harbottle BUT BACON !!!!!


I still eat bacon, just not with a roll around it!


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 21, 2022)

What I was saying is bread is usually something people with Type 2 need to be careful of as are  cereals and some fruits
So bacon and eggs is a good breakfast.


----------



## Truckster (Mar 21, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Bacon is fine, it's the bread you put it between that is the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Leadinglights said:


> What I was saying is bread is usually something people with Type 2 need to be careful of as are  cereals and some fruits
> So bacon and eggs is a good breakfast.


Sorry Guy's been having problems with the forum, changed browser.
I start with cereal and toast 
Then fruit for snack Sandwiche for lunch, more fruit. Depending when I get home I usually don't have anything else to eat.
The Coeliac diet is higher in sugar and fats to give taste and texture, and then the extra expense.


----------



## Truckster (Mar 21, 2022)

Rereading the reply I see you are mentioning BG (Blood Glucose  ???) Levels my Gp didn't put much emphasis on this more about my weight, which is why my post weren't relevant to your reply, thank you all for your time and effort.


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 21, 2022)

But surely if you have been diagnosed as diabetic then it is all about blood glucose level and getting it low enough that you will not get all the unpleasant complications that can occur with high levels for any length of time.
Are you saying that your doctor has said your blood glucose is in normal range with an HbA1C of below 42mmol/mol and it is just weight that is your problem.


----------

